# Lizards > Monitors and Tegus >  What time to feed?

## Little B-Py

When is a good time to feed savs? It seems like mine doesn't want to eat at night but I haven't seen him trying to eat in the day either. Of course he is much more aroused during the day, he was seen basking this morning for about an hour or so on his tile and then ran around for a bit, took a few drinks of water, then it was off to the vet where he had a probe put where he wasn't amused. lol. BTW, you don't have to take a fecal in with you, they can get one with a probe. So any suggestions? BTW I am feeding him a live mouse and only leaving it in there for about an hour as to not stress him out.

----------


## BSM

it doesnt matter what time to feed. Feed savannah mostly insects (roaches,worms,crickets,etc) and the occasional mouse or bird there more on insectivores side. IF you feed mice or birds use DEAD ones or you may get a injured animal plus its a lot essier to have 500+ frozen prey items then 500 living to take care of plus frozen prey will be cheaper.

Bryan

----------

